# Wife and I just returned from



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

Glacier National Park


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

*More from the park*

...


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

*More*

...


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

*Just few more*

...
The little white dots in the center of the pic. are mountain goats


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

*Just a couple more*

...


----------



## believer (Aug 29, 2016)

awesome


----------



## rip18 (Aug 29, 2016)

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!

We made it up there this year, but it was before Going to Sun Road was open for the season.  We missed some of the high elevation critters unfortunately (and only saw one moose).


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks a bit different than Blue Ridge!  Fantastic shots Jerry - lots of critters!  I like that selfie - hope you wore that thing home!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jerry,

That is a place that I would love to visit and take in all of this natural beauty.  It is just absolutely beautiful in every respect too.   I think that I could spend a few months up there as long as it was not in the winter season though.


My best friend and I have always said that if one of us hits the big-time lottery, then we would take a trip across the country up to "Northwest territory" as we have referred to it for the past 30 years or so now.  That would be a "bucket-list" item for sure.

Thanks so much for sharing these photos with all of us.


----------



## natureman (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice assortment of shots.  Would like to visit there one day.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome X2


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

believer said:


> awesome



Thanks it was fun


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Looks a bit different than Blue Ridge!  Fantastic shots Jerry - lots of critters!  I like that selfie - hope you wore that thing home!



Thanks Dennis,Penny wanted to get a shot of "the mountain man",we had a great time (a couple of problems I'll tell you about next time we talk,but it was great)


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> That is a place that I would love to visit and take in all of this natural beauty.  It is just absolutely beautiful in every respect too.   I think that I could spend a few months up there as long as it was not in the winter season though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,I hope you make it one day,you won't be disappointed.


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

rip18 said:


> Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> We made it up there this year, but it was before Going to Sun Road was open for the season.  We missed some of the high elevation critters unfortunately (and only saw one moose).



Robert a place like that is right up your alley, I hope you get back up there soon.


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Awesome X2



Thank you


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

natureman said:


> Nice assortment of shots.  Would like to visit there one day.



Thanks Mark


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

*a couple more*

Lake McDonalds bottom is covered with these "Glacial rocks"


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2016)

rip18 said:


> Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> We made it up there this year, but it was before Going to Sun Road was open for the season.  We missed some of the high elevation critters unfortunately (and only saw one moose).



Robert,here's three big horn sheep I saw way up on a mountain side


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2016)

A nice bunch of GREAT shots Jerry. Glad yall had fun 
My brother still lives up there in a little town of Martin City. He's a year younger then me and said he's given thought to moving to warmer climates but he's lived up there for over 30+ yrs and said it's hard to just pack up and leave it.  Our family moved to Montana after dad retired from the Air Force in the early to mid 60s and Bobs never left.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 30, 2016)

Beautiful country and you did a great job capturing it.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Did you happen to check to see if the water was cold?


----------



## carver (Aug 30, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A nice bunch of GREAT shots Jerry. Glad yall had fun
> My brother still lives up there in a little town of Martin City. He's a year younger then me and said he's given thought to moving to warmer climates but he's lived up there for over 30+ yrs and said it's hard to just pack up and leave it.  Our family moved to Montana after dad retired from the Air Force in the early to mid 60s and Bobs never left.


Thanks Mike,I'd move there if I could get my wife to go along,but she thinks the winters are to long and hard.


----------



## carver (Aug 30, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Beautiful country and you did a great job capturing it.  Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> Did you happen to check to see if the water was cold?



Hoss ,it was quite cold,but felt good after a long hike


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Great pics. I love Lake McDonald and Goin' to the Sun Rd.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 31, 2016)

Great pics, I like the flowers in the tiny hole of water and the rocks on the bottom of Lake McDonald.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 1, 2016)

wow you have some beautiful pictures, my Brother has a awesome place in Montana the back up to the Bob Marshal wilderness area and I love taking pictures out there always wanted to go to Glacier National park, his place in a little town called Conden it's between Missoula and Kalispell


----------



## carver (Sep 1, 2016)

pdsniper said:


> wow you have some beautiful pictures, my Brother has a awesome place in Montana the back up to the Bob Marshal wilderness area and I love taking pictures out there always wanted to go to Glacier National park, his place in a little town called Conden it's between Missoula and Kalispell



 I hope you make to the park,you won't be disappointed,wife and I have been to Alaska,Yellowstone,and Glacier since we retired,It's been awesome.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 1, 2016)

Where did you flew into?  Or did you drive up?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks for sharing those are some
of the prettiest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## carver (Sep 1, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> Where did you flew into?  Or did you drive up?



We flew into Kelispell,Montana


----------



## carver (Sep 1, 2016)

karen936 said:


> thanks for sharing those are some
> of the prettiest pictures I've ever seen.



Thank you Karen


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2016)

Thx for sharing!  Really enjoyed the pics.


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2016)

Triple C said:


> Thx for sharing!  Really enjoyed the pics.



Thank you sir


----------

